# Rockhounder55 and woodswalker



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Mike and Mandy thought you might like this. It is the bottle that was in your other post Mike.  http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Figural-Bottle-Cherub-Holding-Clock-Pontil-14-/180576922875?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0b392cfb No bids.yet........................................


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 21, 2010)

That's too cool Steve. I'll have to let Mandy know about this thread. Hmmmm..... I might have to bid on this. We were supposed to talk tonight, but she never called me back.  Anyway, thanks Steve.  ~Mike


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 21, 2010)

Sorry i never called you back last night Mike...It was Ghost Hunters night!! Plus I never heard the "dingleberry" ring.....
   I can't view your picture until I get home later Steve...I'm blocked from ebay at work   But I bet its that purple bottle you were talking about having right??? 
  Mandy


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 21, 2010)

It's actually a clear one, Mandy, but you can't tell from the black and white photos the seller has posted. Who uses b&w pics to try and sell something on eBay? Now get back to work before you get yelled at. [8|]


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 21, 2010)

I thought someone said something about a purple one....well I'll still look when I get home 
 but I can't work my poor fork lift is broken....And I have lots to do today to!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Someone does have a purple one Mandy.The pictures are taken with my old camera the resolution is Ok my daughter has my good camera.The one on ebay the pictures are not taken in black and white,I think it was taken with a gray background and the bottle is clear.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 2


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 3


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 4


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 5


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 6


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 7


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 8


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Number 9 When I get back my good camera I will show you a neat area which is in the center of this picture.If you have seen at antique stores and gift shops in museums the Amethyst rocks they sell there is usually an area almost like an egg yolk that is a white chalky area seen in the rock formation surrounded by the gem stone.This is what is embedded in the glass right here about an inch by an inch in size.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

This bottle is old as I have seen it before on the French version of ebay.I thought it was a cologne but now I am pretty certain it contained some kind of alcohol.My wife likes it I am not crazy about it so I boxed him up and now returned him for further attic hibernation.


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 21, 2010)

Thank you for posting the pictures!!! That bottle is beautiful I can't believe you boxed it up!!  
   Does the Amethyst make it any more rare?  I have found lots of geodes with amethyst in them on my beach walks....and purple is one of my favorite colors!  Love the bottle  Thanks so much for sharing []
    Mandy


----------



## Stardust (Oct 21, 2010)

Awww, I bet we can find you another one just like it Mandy, or you could fill the other with purple glass stones. [] I love it... star ~


----------



## Steve/sewell (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi Star,thanks for the email,Mandy that was the term I was looking for geode.The area looks like the white glittery area on a geode.I have never seen this in blown glass before.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 21, 2010)

Your very welcome Steve. [] Hello and hope all is well. I'm following the forum love story from the comfort of my bed with my sweet dog who has bonded to me like a shadow. Sadly, right after my mom died he had his first seizure, now months later he's been given the dx of epilepsy. It so sad when our furry friends get sick also.  I call it the double whammy over here, but I know he was meant to be with me. We watch over each other. He's young so, I'm praying that they will never happen again. I'm grateful that he just lets me hold him, till what I call the storm is over. 

 Didn't mean to rob the post Mandy and Mike, now lets get back to that vase and more love bird talk. So, what's up with the vase? Mandy did you like the clear one? I was searching for another purple one this afternoon for you, but didn't have much luck. I kept getting distracted by video calls that I had to answer. Speaking of that, did you set up video chat yet? I think you need that before the vase. 
 star ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey Steve, if I was to bid on the clear one to give to a certain someone, what do you think the max should be? And no Star, no video chat yet. I can't even get her to answer her phone. She's always sleeping. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

Well she does work hard all day...send her a romantic hand written letter. That is something I love best of all.  Hand written letters are a lost art. I'm still waiting to get all the letters my dad wrote to my mom when they first got married, they were separated for years by the war. My Dad was so in love sick leaving and wrote the most beautiful love letters till he got back home to San Fransisco to be with her. People don't write letters by hand anymore.

 star ~ [8|]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 22, 2010)

She'd never be able to read my writing, Star. And besides, no spellcheck. [&o]  ~Mike


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh, I just thought of something. I did send her a Halloween card. Does that count? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

Sure does ; )


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 22, 2010)

You guys and Star are all just to sweet []  And thanks for sticking up for me there on the sleeping Star...I get so wore out from work and the 3 hour time difference really stinks!!! I hope I don't get there and fall asleep by 6:00 everyday because it really feels like 9 to me lol....
   And only 32 more days to go!!! can't wait!!


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

PLUS, Mandy your body is still recovering....so don't worry sweet one.


----------



## woodswalker (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Star....Ever since my surgeries this past summer I haven't felt quite back up to par yet...but I am finally getting my appetite back and putting weight back on!!!I thought there for awhile I was going top have to start clothes shopping in the kids section!![]
      I think I may be getting a bit of a cold...sniffles and sneezy all week but as long as I get the cold out of the way before the trip I'll be happy


----------



## woody (Oct 22, 2010)

Isn't love grand!!!![]


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

Sure is >>>-<3--> Star ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 22, 2010)

Putting on a little weight is good Mandy, as long as you don't end up like this. [X(]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

[] She must be sleeping again ~
 She looks like a good wind could blow her away ~
 Mandy I mean ~
 Not that pumpkin butt ~
 star ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 22, 2010)

I think she is sleeping again. We had to cut our phone conversation short so she could watch her ghost show, but I don't think she made it through very far.   Oh, and why didn't you send me a friend request on fb?   ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't know your last name.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll go and guess. ; D"


----------



## Stardust (Oct 22, 2010)

Let me know if I picked the right Mike? [][][][]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 23, 2010)

You did. Whooo Hooo!!!  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm so smart.[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh darn, Steve. The auction ended today. []  I wonder who the high bidder was. []  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 25, 2010)

I sniped it at the last moment. It will look so nice in my bedroom, as I loved that little cherub holding up a clock . [] Maybe you can find a purple one now Mike.  Good Luck ~ Night now ~
 star ~


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh, so you're the one. [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## Stardust (Oct 25, 2010)

Sorry, I really am.  [] I had to do it. I'm sure you'll find a purple one. I saw a couple of others there I want also. See what you guys started.  [] star ~


----------

